# mad neighbor



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

my neighbor is mad because they think my dog got their dog pregnant.. only time will tell... i keep my dog on a leash unless i am home and then i let him run free... i have 80 acres, i should be able to let him run free... they have 30 acres and feel they should be able to let their dogs run free too.... (they ahve like 5 unfixed males and a female)... but my dog gets the blame...

anyway... to be the responsible owner i made the appointmetn to get him fixed next friday... i wanted to wait until he was a full year, but he's 10 months... close enough... just complaining....


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

tell them to take it and shove it.....they have about 5 UNFIXED boys and a girl....thats just looking for trouble right there. honestly this is stupid. ignore them. most likely it was one of there dogs who got the girl pregnant..


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Actually all the dogs could be to blame - litters can have multiple fathers. Its still the responsible thing to get your dogs fixed - and there is no reason to wait until they are a year, other than to let them learn bad hormonal habbits. Unfortunately it doesn't sound like your neighbor will do the responsible thing and get their dogs fixed. :roll:


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Cat said:


> litters can have multiple fathers


thats bizzare!! i never knew that!! :shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My vet told me i could have him done at 4 months but so many people argued about pros and cons I decided to wait a year... but now... he'll get done next friday and then i will be a responsible pet owner.... hmph!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

They should re think about getting mad at you since they have 5 boys that are not fixed how do they know its not theres????? :evil:


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Salty_alydaR said:


> Cat said:
> 
> 
> > litters can have multiple fathers
> ...


Yep, because they release multiple eggs, if they are with more than one male then the eggs could be fertilized by more than one dad.

Actually, that can happen with any mammal that releases more than one egg at a time. (Yep! Humans too!)


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Good for you for getting your dog fixed, we waited a year for our dog too but we have rather dog proof fences so could wait. If your neighbour has such a problem why didn't he dog proof his property and keep his ***** safe, otherwise he should have had her fixed! He sounds like a jerk!


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

The league standard for spaying and neutering is 6 months. Not all dogs and cats "read the book" on how to be a dog or cat, and may show signs of sexual maturity as early as four months.

Do you have the SNAP program where you live? (Spay Neuter All Pets) It's usually much cheaper and is done through your local vets.
Having a male dog fixed is quick and easy. With ... outdoor plumbing ... it's much easier.

And Cat is quite correct. ( as always.  ) Multiple eggs...and if the gyp was a busy gal.... you can have many flavors arriving. They'll know in nine weeks.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

they actually turn her loose when she's in heat. she's 2 and has had like 3 litters i think? maybe she's three, i think she's 2...

It's ok, my boy is on a leash until next friday and then he's fixed... He'll stop his wandering too i think, how long does that take? a couple months? to loose the desire to visit people?

My hound stays w/in calling distance. as i said, i have 80 acres, I shouldnt have to lock my dogs up! but I will... cus i love my neighbors... even though they are mean and cranky


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I guess it will benifit you to , too have your male fixed then he want be roaming alot now.
(I think you should ask the vet if you can have the ****** when he gets done fixing the dog) then go and show your neighbors...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...put them in their mailbox??


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Welllllllllllllllllllll, if it's a hound dawg..... he may not ever stop his wanderings. He'll just be off scenting, chasing bunnies, '***** and stuff. Instead of looking for a girlfriend. My beagles travel for miles. ( they are spayed/neutered, have breakaway collars, and are microchipped.) They usually arrive home muddy, exhausted, stuck with stickers, tail tips raw from the stickers, and deliriously happy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

No... my hound stays home... I mean,,,, if a deer comes by that's a different story... it's my collie... do they wander once they are....fixed...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I commend you for getting you fella fixed. We live in the country too but I keep all my dogs fenced in. We have about 1 acre around the house fenced in for them. We are on a paved road and the cars go by pretty fast so I prefer to keep them fenced in. 
I have 2 males one intact one fixed and the fixed one is the wanderer so its hard to tell how they will react. 
Sounds like your neighbors are being very irresponsible in letting their ***** out when she is in season. I know my breeding female never left the house if I wasn't breeding her that cycle. If I was it was always very controlled. I still keep my male for stud service but my female is now a he\she as are all the rest of my crew. 
My little male stud muffin is pretty laid back and only shows interest when appropriate or when the vet gets out the vinyl glove and cup. :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...and i had every intention of getting him fixed... it just makes me mad that i'm being forced into it before i'm ready. we live on a gravel road, our we are surrounded by corn fields and river so... i am also going to by myself the underground fence. i'm really going to do my best here to be a good neighbor... just dont think it's fair is all... just because i'm doing everything i can and they arent....


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> .
> 
> It's ok, my boy is on a leash until next friday and then he's fixed... He'll stop his wandering too i think, how long does that take? a couple months? to loose the desire to visit people?


He actually may NOT loose his desire to visit. One reason we had our yellow lab fixed early on is to keep the male desires down, which included humping and wondering. Some times, once they learn those things, it's hard to get rid of those habits. So it'll be hard to say if he'll actually stay home, he's young enough, I would expect that he'll get a clue tho.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmm... maybe I should beat him..... I have had this huge desire to put that in a post... when someone says... what should I do? my horse is... I just want to say beat it... I think I'm PMSing or something, that's mean isn't it??? But oh how it feels good to say it! Beat him!!! TEEHEE....


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I think we all know you well enough to know when you say something like that, you're kidding.. (we hope) haha

And I completely understand about the PMS'ing thing, because I want to beat everyone and everything when I'm pms'ing.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it would be fun... just once... to run into a room like those guys from [email protected]$$ and just start whooping up on people and then run out of the room.... I wonder if my husband would think that was funny? I could run in while he's sleeping and then pound and run???


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

If you wanted to get him fixed anyway, don't sweat it. It makes you look like a good neighbor,not that you were forced to do anything.We both know that there is gonna be another litter of pups after this one ......

For the record, in case folks think I am a lousy dog owner because my beagles roam.... they were raised on a 1500+ acre farm. Even in Tennessee, when I was doing different work, I choose to live in an old mobile home on a dairy farm so that my kids would be safe and happy chasing bunnies, snuffling through alfalfa fields, chewing on birth jerky. ( dried out afterbirth in the field.)They are middle aged now, but still like to run 3-4 hours a day. They are allowed to do this only when I am home, never when I am away. I am very lucky that my kids can go to work with me. ( I step out the door and am at work.)

The little 19 pound beagle, Marty, flushed a _huge_ doe out of the cornfield yesterday. I'm not sure who jumped higher, Marty, the doe, or me.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i saw a black pitbull running over to their house yesterday, I recognize him from down the road. There dog was once again, outside and loose... 

You know, people with female dogs don't realize how hard they make things on the people that do have male dogs, they can smell the female for miles and dogs that normally would stay w/in his boundaries is off chasing the female with the legs spread!!!!

Anway... friday.... (next friday) he gets fixed...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean FP. One of the many reasons I kept my female in the house and taught her to do her thing on a puppy training pad. No way did I want every male in the neighborhood at my gate. 
Go ahead and kick something, just make sure your wearing good shoes :wink:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You could have 500 acres and a male with his dangly bits is gonna find a female - and the other way around.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...good thing people arent that horny!!!! We'd all be introuble!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha!!

Well, I'm glad you're gonna be getting your pup fixed and I don't think they have the right to yell at you to fix your dog because they have more of the odds that it would be their dogs than your one!!

Why don't they just fix/neuter their female dog??? We're looking into that for our dog even though we never let her off the leash for fear one our neighbors huge dogs will come and cover her!! Lol, she's only a small Beagle mix!! lol


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> ...good thing people arent that horny!!!! We'd all be introuble!


I dunno. Every suffer through an hour of Jerry Springer?

Responsible pet ownership means each is responsible for their own. No excuses. And yes, a neutered male can and still might mount a female in heat. The only difference is there is no paternity suit.Ya can't shake a finger at Mother Nature. Ya can't blame the male anymore than you can blame the female. It's Nature at her best. Or funniest, depending on your point of view. LOL

.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

DashAwayAll said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> > ...good thing people arent that horny!!!! We'd all be introuble!
> ...


Amen! Some people should be nutered/spayed! :roll:


----------

